# Mountain Bike Riding Glasses



## coloradoride (May 14, 2013)

What type of glasses would people recommend for mountain bike riding. I tend to ride in and out of the shade quite a bit and am looking at finally buying some vision protection. I found these online Tifosi Roubaix Interchangeable Sunglasses - 2013 Overstock at REI-OUTLET.com and was wondering if they were decent. I really don't have much experience with eye wear, but I'm not looking to spend more than 100 bucks on the first pair I buy.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## brokebike (Jan 31, 2013)

I love Tifosi Dolomites. They look good enough to wear as casual sunglasses, and are cheap enough that I don't feel like I have to be overly protective of them. I actually have two pair and keep dedicated lenses in each one - because I'm too lazy to swap out the different lens shades each time!


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

I highly recommend you try them on before you buy. Its worth the few extra bucks to buy wear-able gear from a shop.

As an aside, I recently had an awakening. I'd always bought cheap glasses "in case I lost, broke or scratched them." Last spring I wandered over to the Oakleys. WOW, what a difference! The optics really are amazing. I wore them all summer for driving & going out, NEVER for riding though. Until one day I forgot my riding glasses and had no choice. I wore the Oakleys on the trail. The optics and the fit were such an improvement that I can never go back to junk.

It dawned on me that there's a whole lot about $150 Oakleys that justifies the price. Ironically, the fact that I'm more worried about damaging them causes me to take better care when they are not on my face and they are in perfect condition still. I don't even think about it while riding. If some freak accident happens and they are destroyed during a crash I'll chalk it up to very bad luck and replace them. Just as I would my helmet, derailleur, gloves, etc.

This isn't meant as an endorsement for Oakley necessarily, and I can't even comment on Tifosi. I just wanted to put an endorsement out there for buying GOOD glasses.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

Tifosi makes a high quality product, with good optical quality lenses. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them.

I have a set of their Fototech glasses.... one of the most useful purchases I've made for riding.

I would add that some of their frames seem to run kinda snug, if you have a big mellon like me....


----------



## j0hn (May 27, 2011)

I use a pair of clear safety glasses from Harbor Freight. They cost $3. I never notice them while riding. To each his own I guess.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Wiley X | Motorcycle Climate Control

I have a couple different pairs of these. Love em.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I wear $20 pair of igogs that i bought at the gas station. I have trouble finding glasses to fit my head and igogs I've been buying for years cause they make glasses that do. Fat head problem lol. But simple mid lvl polarized and i love them. Stay on my head and in place and can see perfectly fine. See no sense in buying expensive glasses that get smacked by tree branches, easily get lost or whatever.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coloradoride (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies, I'm waiting for the weekend to visit my local REI and see if they by any chance have any similar Tifosi's that I can try on in the store. I would love to buy Oakley's as I tried some on this past weekend and thought the optics were pretty amazing, I might just pass on the Tifosis and keep on riding with goggles until I can save enough for the Oakleys. 

Again thanks for all the recommendations, much appreciated.


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

Amazon.com: Radians Remington Interchangeable 5 Lens Kit: Sports & Outdoors
I just bought a set of those and for $23 I can't complain. They are comfy and with the interchangeable lenses I use them for everything. Only fog up a bit if you stop but clear as soon as you get moving again.
Amazon.com: Remington T-72 Shooting Glasses (Clear Anti-Fog Lens): Sports & Outdoors
I'll probably pick up a pair of those at some point though and just have a dedicated pair for mtn biking.


----------



## Badmovies.org (May 20, 2013)

Tifolsi Logics with the light/night Fototec lenses. I used to have two sets of safety glasses for riding, one clear and one tinted. These make it so I keep just one pair and they do not fog as easily as the safety glasses did. Quite comfortable to wear under the helmet straps, too.

I agree with trying them on before buying them!


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

Bought a pair of Tifosi something or other last year. Cost me 90 bucks, but well worth it! If you do get riding glasses make sure they're vented!


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

To tell you the truth, coloradoride, I tend to buy the cheapest riding glasses with multi-lense feature that I can get.......No matter how expensive, it usually takes me next to no time at all to begin scratching the lenses up,
so I go for the cheapo-s that work and don't look totally offensive. Besides, none of my dwindling group of riding acquaintances, (they are literally dying off on me) has EVER expected me to be anywhere near to the cutting edge of fashion, although I do like me a good tanto blade folding knife!

But recently, I threw caution to the wind. I was at Bike Bling, and there was a M. size Giro Xen marked down from $130 to $65... I snapped it up! My old Xen is near a decade old, I think...and I've still been using it.....each dent, each scratch has a memory (perhaps not a fond one) and a story to it as well. I guess it will be my "reserve" helmet!


----------



## Treyness (Feb 24, 2013)

Smith & Wesson Elite Safety Glasses with Black Frame and Clear Anti-Fog Lens

I use those. You will scratch your glasses, so I opt for cheaper ones. I prefer a clear lens as well. They look decent too. Just get anything anti-fog really. I just don't feel a need to spend a lot of money on something you will almost certainly damage. They do the job.


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)

You should probably try on glasses to check the frame comfort.

For me I ride with Oakley Radarlock polarized lenses. Very happy with these glasses


----------



## JDZ (Jan 12, 2004)

I like the Serfas Yoga. The adjustable temples are really nice. Other glasses I've had either squeeze too tight on my temples and give me a headache after a long day of riding or the temples stick back too far and interfere with my helmet. The Yoga's let me bend the temples out a bit to reduce pressure and down to clear the helmet.


----------



## Forcfan (Nov 16, 2012)

Try Native's they vent at the top, polarized lens and second set of lower light lens. 
I have vigor's right now and love them. Look for a deal at REI outlet.


----------



## mattogu (Jan 21, 2004)

Endura Cuttle. chainreactioncycles.Cuttle Glasses


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

I wear either Oakley Flak Jackets or Oakley Radars....
They offer the ability to quickly change lenses for varying light conditions and also offer Transition lenses.

I prefer +Red lenses for shade...


----------



## tyrebyter (Sep 25, 2008)

Uvex Genesis 2 are marketed as safety glasses and as such, have Z87+ lenses which are very scratch resistant. Super light, comfortable and with a non-dorky-safety-glasses-look. They are offered in a variety of tints or clear and as though it was possible, are made in the USA. Available from Amazon for cheap ($10-13). I keep three pairs on hand to give to friends who forget their glasses and they all love them.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm looking at Tifosi & Native for vented sunglasses
I wen to a local REI to try them on and Tifosi has this huge label Made In Tiwain..ewww
THey didn't fit too well for me as well..
I realy like the Native Sprint polerized....Not cheep though...I wear sunglasses every minute I am outside no matter what I am doing so I don't mind paying more and I can see better with the better lenses = more clear. I wear Elecetric EC/DC for driving..poleriozed II is sweeeeet


----------



## drummerider (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm with tyrebyter. The Uvex Genesis 2 safety glasses rule. Got mine through an online safety supply site for $10. They're anti-scratch, anti-fog, and the optics are great. You have a choice in lens and frame color, they don't look dorky, and if they bite the dust, you're not out $150+. You have to figure you'll NEVER wear out a pair of glasses before you lose or break them. Here in New England, it's not uncommon to get little branches and debris in my face, so the likelihood of scratching or breaking a pair of expensive glasses is nearly 100%. All of which makes you realize the actual cost to value ratio of name brand sport glasses made in sweatshops in China by little children...oops, did I say that?



tyrebyter said:


> Uvex Genesis 2 are marketed as safety glasses and as such, have Z87+ lenses which are very scratch resistant. Super light, comfortable and with a non-dorky-safety-glasses-look. They are offered in a variety of tints or clear and as though it was possible, are made in the USA. Available from Amazon for cheap ($10-13). I keep three pairs on hand to give to friends who forget their glasses and they all love them.


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

Uvex safety glasses for me three.


----------



## Glenrexellyn (Dec 30, 2010)

Sierra Trading Post has good deals on Native Sunglasses. I bought a pair this past Spring; polarized and vented for under $40 shipped. They have been great for me!!


----------



## SlimL (Aug 5, 2013)

I imagine that as in scopes, with glasses you get what you pay for. But I just can't bring myself to spend a lot of money of riding glasses. So I just get mine from work, complete with bifocal lens for these old eyes.One of the name brand safety glass lines I just can't remember which one; this old brain I guess. Up here in Washington state we don't ride in the sun much so I just were my regular sunglasses on the rare occasions that I need them. As for fogging, there are a lot of lens cleaning formulas out there that prevent fogging and the ones that I use work great. I buy both my sunglasses and cleaner at the Sportman's Show that comes here every January and always get the "show deal" Slim


----------



## griftymcgrift (Jul 15, 2013)

bought two pairs of jawbones from oakley vault for me and the lady
and a few pair of g30 vented lenses from zappos (on sale also) to have a back up set



absolutely love them, thought the vented thing was a gimmick til i used them


----------



## ti-triodes (Jun 25, 2008)

The best deal on glasses is Performance/Nashbar. Multi lens oakley clones that come with a great hard case. They are always on sale for around $25. You can enjoy your ride instead of worrying about scratching your overpriced glasses.

Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## griftymcgrift (Jul 15, 2013)

ti-triodes said:


> The best deal on glasses is Performance/Nashbar. Multi lens oakley clones that come with a great hard case. They are always on sale for around $25. You can enjoy your ride instead of worrying about scratching your overpriced glasses.
> 
> Nothing wrong with that.


if you are wearing glasses that you cant afford to get scratched then you need to adjust your priorities


----------



## WickedLite (Nov 15, 2010)

I use Smith's photochromic glasses. The tint changes accordingly as you ride in and out of the shady trees and bright sun. They also have a special coat the prevents fogging.


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

I wear Oakley Square Wire 2.0...the bad thing is they dont make 'em anymore but you can get them on ebay...they are expensive $150 and up..but well worth it...Im sure oakley has something similar to what I have...Ive been wearing them since 01 which tell ya something...now I have had things go wrong with them..(Im on my 3rd pair)...but some of it was like the spring inside the frames going bad..something like that..but 3 pairs in a 12 year span is pretty good..I get the glasses with the sunglasses coating..so when I go out into the sun it turns into sunglasses...so I have a couple of pairs in one...and its more than just one pair of glasses.


----------



## kickhorse (Aug 3, 2013)

squareback said:


> Uvex safety glasses for me three.


x4 for Uvex. Use them at work, so always have them around.


----------

